# Help Quiet My Car!!



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

I have read just about every single thread I could stand about exhausts and what not. 

I dont care about what my car sounds like, ALL I WANT IS PEACE AND QUIET! I have a decent system in my car and on the freeway, I have to blast it now to hear anything.

This is what I have:

Hotshot CAI and Header along with Greddy exhaust, cheap ol cat converter and i believe stock resonator.

Can anyone suggest how to make this all this quieter WITHOUT getting rid of the main performance mods? I will do just about anything but after all the money i spent to make the car faster I dont really want to part with any of the expensive mods. BUT at this point i DONT CARE about losing HP here or there if it makes everything quieter overall.

I was thinking of a longer resonator? Any ideas as to the quietest of these?


----------



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

have you thought about some dynamats or something to that effect. I have the same problem, I just havnt done anything about it. I have read around here about some guys that put some mats in their doors and they said it helped alot. I would toss you a link but I cant remember where it was. BUT try the Audio section.

UPDATE:
Found one! 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22350
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23007http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23007


----------



## Jay (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm feeling you Slug! The noisest problem is the headers and the cat in my car. I'm so tempted into going back stock but i think i've gone way too far for that, I've already got my JWT cams and ecu and Wes is in the process of getting my heads ported and polished. SJLucky's idea seems to be the only possible solution but i dont really feel like taking off the carpet and doors to dynomat the car. Its' just part of the price you got to pay for modding your car I guess! Good luck and let me know if you come up with any ideas.


----------



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

Hell Im thinking about doing it and my car is completely stock. Running 115 mph to the coast is terrible. I got to listen to that crap for an hour. Its tuff.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

*quiet please!*

I saw a friend do this with his ride. what about the header wrap stuff. He went all the way down the length of his exhaust tubing. he has a diesel truck. it quieted down quite a bit. He also put the spray on foam insulation that comes in a can on the inside of his body panels. especially in the quarter panels and front fenders. The biggest problem trying to quiet these sentras, is because the insulation in the trunk isnt very thick. Dynamat is good to some extent, but to quiet it down considerably, foam padding works rather well. I used 1/2"foam sheeting on the inside of the doors with some general trim adhesive. spray the adhesive on the inside of the outer door skin,and just stick it on. You will have to cut it a little to get around the regulator for the window. Give it a try, you never know.


----------



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks for the replies, but I guess I was not specific enough. Although hearing my system is important, I would like to cut down on the OVERALL noise that is coming from my car in general-I live in a suburb and i leave real early in the morning...

Sentra2nr: Do you know any more about the header wrap stuff you talked about? A brand or anything? I will look for something like it. Thanks!!


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

well I dont know who makes the header wrap, but you can find it at jc whitney, or summit racing. Sa for the overall noise factor. the only sure way to quiet it down is to restrict airflow. ie putting restricive muffler back on.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a question....why the hell did you mod. if noise is a concern? I mean, this is exactly why car companies build cars the way they are unless you are looking at high performance...decent power and performance, good gas mileage, and quiet ride. I have found that pretty much any mod. will 1) increase noise 2) increase rattling 3) decrease gas mileage  

If it bothers you that much I certainly wouldn't use it as a daily driver.


----------



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

My reason for mods: faster car! And thats about it- not for racing (track or street), not to impress anyone, not to deafen people, not to set off car alarms, etc. Since I cannot afford a new car, and selling mine is not an option (too many alterations from previous owner) I was just hoping to speed up my car some. I was aware of added noise, just not this much...

Anyone else with suggestions?


----------



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

earplugs


But really you only gain like what 2 or 4 hp out of the muffle. Go ahead and switch it back its really not going to make that big of a differance powerwis, plus it will be quiet. Or you could just mat your whole car so that the only thing you can hear is your sterro and never hear the exhuast but other people will. Or and my favorite just gut the whole system and run four striaght pipes from your block. that would make it hella quiet


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

SJLucky said:


> *earplugs
> 
> 
> But really you only gain like what 2 or 4 hp out of the muffle.*


You gotta remember that if you restrict the muffler though, it will have effects on on the other mods too....it all works together. 

As far as getting the car quiet, I have intake, header, and exhaust, and mine isn't that loud on the outside at all....when you sit in it, its a different story. 

By the way, what brand parts do you have? I have Stillen intake (WAI), Hotshot header, Stomung exhaust. Maybe a resonator will help if you dont have one.


----------



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

I have Hotshot CAI and Header and Greddy Exhaust, and there is a resonator on the car already! So im thinking maybe a longer one will help.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

But you have to remember that there is some theory behind the whole import "tuning" There are some harmonics that come into play. If you make your resonator longer you will disrupt the pitch of the exhaust and create more turbulence within the whole system. I think thats right... I would have to check that. Dont quote me on it though. Let me know if anyone has heard this as well. If this is true, I want to tune my car to a E# Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

or is that E flat I cant remember


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

tanabe muffler has silencer that u can put in when you want to be quiet take it out to race


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

stock exhaust...


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

I would get a good, long resonator and put it as close to the header as possible, before the cat. Then, I would look for a good, quiet muffler. You might even want to consider stuffing the resonator right after the 2 pipes merge into one pipe by cutting the header. It will cut down on noise transmission from that point to the back of the car. Hell, why not install another resonator after the cat too? (unless the sound is coming from vibrations transmitting through the chassis, in which case, I would put tar on everything I could think of) If the noise is from the intake, I've mulled around the idea of moving the battery to the trunk and somehow reinstalling the stock intake resonator box into the CAI...


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

as far as sound damping goes, read this:

http://www.soundhertz.com/yabbse/index.php?board=26;action=display;threadid=213

it will help you understand a few things about how damping works.
after you read it, I reccomend doing this
2 layers damper on entire surface of car
3 layers on the floor.
1 layer of closed cell foam on floor
1 layer of open celled foam on floor.

this is a great way to reduce exhaust noise.
I would also add a hood liner to your hood, and damper in the wheel wells. Bed liner works good for that.

I own www.secondskinaudio.com 
email me if you have any questions

ANT


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nomov8 said:


> *as far as sound damping goes, read this:
> 
> http://www.soundhertz.com/yabbse/index.php?board=26;action=display;threadid=213
> 
> ...


very effective in lessening cabin noise but there is the weight gain..


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Alright, I've spent several, several hours researching exhaust stuff back in the day that I was working on my sentra. I had a Random Tech Highflow cat, 2" mandrel exhaust, 22" Thrush Glasspack (resonator), 2" In/Out Dynomax Ultraflo Muffler Welded, and a Dynomax DTM Resonated tip. You can check out the exhaust sounds on my website. It was very mellow when you were driving around. The intake was actually louder than the exhaust. Now, the exhaust had a very good performance level but without making the car sound loud. I'd recommend getting rid of the Greddy muffler and replacing it with either a Dynomax Super Turbo Muffler or a Dynomax Ultraflo Muffler, one long-glasspack as 1st resonater behind cat, one short glasspack after the 90 degree bend, and a resonated tip. That setup will give you ultimate exhaust flow without making it loud. Just make sure you have mandrel bends in there and make sure that the glasspacks are preforated pipes not honeycomb or slotted.

P.S. The dynomax ultraflo welded flows 540cfm and the super turbo is between 180-361cfm depending on size (diameter, length, etc). The ultraflo welded will give you a deeper, mellow, and sporty tone w/ resonator(s). The super turbo will give you a mild sporty tone but will be very quiet (with a slight sound of air coming through it). You can check out sounds at www.dynomax.com and compare their welded/stainless ultraflo mufflers vs. the superturbo mufflers. They are also resonably priced.

P.S. #2 You can see the thrush glasspack infomation here: http://www.dynomax.com/documents/thrushglass.pdf Notice the Preforated pipe with roven fiberglass around it?

Let me know what you decide on and good luck to ya!

Ultraflow Welded Muffler:








Super Turbo Muffler:


----------

